# My 2011 Foals picture thread :)



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I introduce my foals as they're born in the breeding section, but going to use this thread for update pictures 

Microburst, mini appy colt (his blanket goes to his withers underneath his foal fuzz


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He has such big expressive eyes and looks to be floating in the last photo!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

And my half (well, more than half, but per registry...) Arab colt, Sterling









































































































(please excuse the dewormer on the side of Calista's face lol)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ What a stunnign colt!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh they're precious! My fav is Microburst


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Microburst is the cutest foal I ever seen. I love the fuzz! FLUFF PUFF. I also like the arab colt.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Microburst is soooo adorable! I want to take him home with me LOL....Sterling is a great looking little boy by the way!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm doing a couple edits for you, hope you enjoy them!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

here is Sterlings


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

here is MicroBurst!


----------



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

Precious! Sterling's mother is GORGEOUS!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone! 

Donkey8 those are cute 

For all who love Microburst... he IS for sale  He's gonna be a hard one to say goodbye to, he has such a personality and LOVES attention!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Microburst is sold to a friend  

New pics of the babies 

Dexter, newest (and last) colt (a keeper, bred personally for me)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Cocoa's still unnamed mini colt (a keeper!)


























































I haven't taken much of Microburst or Haydn lately, but here are some funny ones of Microburst


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Waffle and Sky. Sky is my friend's orphaned filly that Waffle's mom adopted


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

And because someone asked about my yearlings, here are some photos of them. Locke with his bad haircut and Sharpie


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Dexter is adorable!


----------



## Minniesmommy (May 23, 2011)

Beautifull babies


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Such beautiful babies.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Dexter is my fave.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

So you breed horses? What breeds?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I breed miniatures, and this year I bred two full size for my personal use.

You can see my miniatures on my website, ::: My Homepage :::


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Sunday night we lost our perfect boy (Dexter, the leopard POA) to colic. The vet said there was absolutely no way to save him, he needed surgery but would never survive it, so we had to let him go. He was absolutely perfect, the horse I had dreamt about for so many years. My heart is not just broken, it's shattered.

RIP Dexter 5/15/11 - 6/19/11
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Omg my condolences, poor thing, he's in a better place now though. Rest in peace Dexter. Chin up dear, things will get better.



"Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown... "


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am so so sorry. (((HUGS))) How are you doing?


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Omggggg the mini's.....so adorable.
I'm so sorry for the loss of your Dexter. :/


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

<3, Chey, it gets better.


----------

